# Do men find fake tan attractive



## liaconn (20 Jul 2011)

There were a couple of girls on the bus this morning with the usual totally overdone fake tan, blotchy ankles and streaks of tell tale tanning lotion on their hands and wrists. Do men actually find this look attractive?


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jul 2011)

For me, no.

Unless it's done well, e.g. Pippa Middleton


----------



## Mucker Man (20 Jul 2011)

I hate the smell of fake tan, and can smell if a mile away!!!!


----------



## Vanilla (20 Jul 2011)

I think it's not about men, it's about other women.


----------



## bullbars (20 Jul 2011)

Horrific Stuff - They look like oompa loopa's (sic) in most cases. Theres a treatment for fluke in cattle called TRODAX that had the same effect if you spilled it on yourself- Fake tan always reminds me of it!


----------



## Sunny (20 Jul 2011)

TarfHead said:


> For me, no.
> 
> Unless it's done well, e.g. Pippa Middleton


 
So it was Pippa's fake tan you find attractive?? Yeah right!!


----------



## ney001 (20 Jul 2011)

I don't see how they could - awful stuff and clearly looks fake - the idea should surely be to look sunkissed not dirty.


----------



## Sunny (20 Jul 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I think it's not about men, it's about other women.


 
Cool. Tell us more!


----------



## micmclo (20 Jul 2011)

Less is more


----------



## Staples (20 Jul 2011)

Perhaps put it another way.  It's in the same category as make-up.  If it's used to enhance rather than disguise, I think it can add to the attraction.  I have a couple of female friends who would need separate IDs to cover their make-up/non-makeup appearances.  

IMHO, the blotchy, streaky effect dosen't look well at all.


----------



## Staples (20 Jul 2011)

ney001 said:


> the idea should surely be to look sunkissed not dirty.


 
Both together would work for me.


----------



## ney001 (20 Jul 2011)

Staples said:


> Both together would work for me.



ha ha there's always one!


----------



## Purple (20 Jul 2011)

Vanilla said:


> I think it's not about men, it's about other women.





ney001 said:


> the idea should surely be to look sunkissed not dirty.






Staples said:


> Both together would work for me.



I like the way this thread is going. 
Moderators; please ignore this thread.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jul 2011)

One of the best one-line put downs I heard was from a female colleague, speaking about another female colleague.

FC1 was commenting about how smelly fake tan is and commented '_that must be why FC2 wears so much perfume_'


----------



## Firefly (20 Jul 2011)

I find fake tan very attractive, especially on girls


----------



## ney001 (20 Jul 2011)

Just to clarify the dirty tan I mentioned


mmmmm sexy!


----------



## elefantfresh (20 Jul 2011)

Oh sweet Jebus!


----------



## Staples (20 Jul 2011)

Firefly said:


> I find fake tan very attractive, especially on girls


 
lol

Pippa O'Connor, Yes

Brendan Courtney, Nooooooooooo


----------



## horusd (20 Jul 2011)

ney001 said:


> Just to clarify the dirty tan I mentioned
> 
> 
> mmmmm sexy!


 

Lol. Fake tan is one thing, fake everthing else ...well that's another story.  I recall one cosmetic surgery fan as sayin she had more plastic than Visa. What can you say..


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Jul 2011)

ney001 said:


> Just to clarify the dirty tan I mentioned


The bloke beside Jimmy Saville doesn't actually look that tanned, if you ask me?


----------



## ney001 (20 Jul 2011)

DrMoriarty said:


> The bloke beside Jimmy Saville doesn't actually look that tanned, if you ask me?



lol

Not just for the women though!

[broken link removed]


----------



## Firefly (20 Jul 2011)

My favourite look is when Mrs Firefly gets caught out in a bit of rain in town. We nip into a cafe for shelter and her face is all red from rushing and her hair is wet too...nothing like it and no need for fake tan (slushy I know, by heh!)


----------



## Teatime (20 Jul 2011)

It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.


----------



## Firefly (20 Jul 2011)

Teatime said:


> It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.



A quick google confirmed where I thought that came from. Class film.


----------



## flossie (20 Jul 2011)

ney001 said:


> lol
> 
> Not just for the women though!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
Ha ha ha ha ha ha, made me chuckle!


----------



## Staples (20 Jul 2011)

Firefly said:


> A quick google confirmed where I thought that came from. Class film.


 
Did a google myself and am now suitably disturbed for the rest of the evening.

Thanks for that.


----------



## Godfather (21 Jul 2011)

Women, please don't get fake tan... You don't need that in order to appear more attractive please... Do yourself a favor and just love yourself for whom you are, and if you need a tan just get a real one with adequate sun protection cream...


----------



## liaconn (21 Jul 2011)

I actually think white pasty legs look awful and would always apply some very light tanning lotion. However, I cannot understand why women think they look better with bright orange faces caked over with heavy make up.


----------



## Staples (21 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> However, I cannot understand why women think they look better with bright orange faces caked over with heavy make up.


 
They don't look better.  

And in answer to your original question, men don't find this extreme attractive either.


----------



## truthseeker (21 Jul 2011)

My sister in law - who is more than 10 years younger than me - cant believe that I would consider getting dollied up to go out WITHOUT fake tan. When she points it out Im like 'meh - not interested', she just doesnt get it, in her mind its as bad as forgetting to do your hair to go out. It must be a generational thing, none of my own friends are really bothered by fake tan one way or the other, but the younger ladies seem to think its absolutely necessary.

I did fake tan myself recently for a wedding, very light, I was quite pleased with the result but then I forgot about it and went for a swim the morning of the wedding, result - chlorine bleached that tan right off!!

Im happy enough with the milk bottle look, if Nicole Kidman can get away with it........


----------



## Firefly (21 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Im happy enough with the milk bottle look, if Nicole Kidman can get away with it........



Why don't you post a pic?


----------



## liaconn (21 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> My sister in law - who is more than 10 years younger than me - cant believe that I would consider getting dollied up to go out WITHOUT fake tan. When she points it out Im like 'meh - not interested', she just doesnt get it, in her mind its as bad as forgetting to do your hair to go out. It must be a generational thing, none of my own friends are really bothered by fake tan one way or the other, but the younger ladies seem to think its absolutely necessary.


 
I know what you mean. Some younger male cousins of mine have got married recently and my mum has been at the weddings. When I ask her what the brides are like she says 'oh you know, the usual. Straight blonde hair, tan, skinny'.

People in their twenties really do seem to have a generic look nowadays. There was a time when you'd really notice a good looking person because they looked really different and individual. Nowadays younger girls all seem to look the same.


----------



## Firefly (21 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> When I ask her what the brides are like she says 'oh you know, the usual. Straight blonde hair, tan, skinny'.



Fair play to them


----------



## Latrade (21 Jul 2011)

I think the core problem is that there's a perception women have of what men find attractive which just sets this unachievable benchmark for themselves. But this perception generally comes from media for and by women rather than anything a man has said or done. 

Yes, some men will view the standard skinny, blonde, tanned, etc as an attractive women, but that doesn't mean it's all we find attractive and if you don't look like that good luck to you. Simply, we (I at least) don't have a "type" as such. Funnily enough, just like women, we have all different "criteria" that on any given day or time means someone is attractive to us. 

Having said that, as a rule of thumb only question you have to ask yourself before you head out to a do is "do I have a pulse" and I will guarantee you will be attractive to a man.


----------



## DB74 (21 Jul 2011)

I have heard it said that "women dress to impress other women" and not for men

There's probably a lot of truth in it


----------



## Staples (21 Jul 2011)

DB74 said:


> I have heard it said that "women dress to impress other women"


 
Deadly!  Do they have special clubs that they go to?


----------



## Vanilla (21 Jul 2011)

Staples said:


> Deadly! Do they have special clubs that they go to?


 

If we told you, we'd have to kill you...


----------



## horusd (21 Jul 2011)

Staples said:


> Deadly! Do they have special clubs that they go to?


 
Why? Are ye thinking of dressing up


----------



## Purple (21 Jul 2011)

Firefly said:


> My favourite look is when Mrs Firefly gets caught out in a bit of rain in town. We nip into a cafe for shelter and her face is all red from rushing and her hair is wet too...nothing like it and no need for fake tan (slushy I know, by heh!)


 The internet is full of strange people... anyway, I like that look on your wife as well


----------



## DrMoriarty (21 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> Nowadays younger girls all seem to look the same.


I find nowadays they all just look younger.


----------



## Staples (22 Jul 2011)

horusd said:


> Why? Are ye thinking of dressing up


 
Couldn't carry if off. I can't get the hang of the fake tan and the less said about my waxing requirements the better.


----------



## Firefly (22 Jul 2011)

Purple said:


> The internet is full of strange people... anyway, I like that look on your wife as well



The doll is taken my friend


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> People in their twenties really do seem to have a generic look nowadays. There was a time when you'd really notice a good looking person because they looked really different and individual. Nowadays younger girls all seem to look the same.


 
Couldnt agree more. Was in a pub in Ranelagh recently and was totally amazed at how groomed the girls in their early 20s were (very generic looks though). Literally hordes of similarly styled young women, fake tan, poker straight dyed blonde hair, sky high heels, manicured nails, plucked eyebrows, designer handbags, clouds of expensive perfume, 'label' clothing, statement jewellery. Not only that but to add insult to injury I was like a midget in land of the giants - how have all these girls grown so tall with the long legs etc???

In my early 20s I had wildly untamed home trimmed and home dyed red hair, no fake tan, very bitten nails, never even heard of eyebrow plucking, wore doc martens with everything, not sure if I even owned a handbag, perfume was the longest lasting body shop perfume oil they had, and chances were I was wearing something from a charity shop, or a hand me down, or my one 'good' top, jewellery was something my granny wore. I honestly dont know how I ever scored!! I wouldnt have a chance against todays super groomed young women thats for sure!!


----------



## Staples (22 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Was in a pub in Ranelagh recently and was totally amazed at how groomed the girls in their early 20s were (very generic looks though). Literally hordes of similarly styled young women, fake tan, poker straight dyed blonde hair, sky high heels, manicured nails, plucked eyebrows, designer handbags, clouds of expensive perfume, 'label' clothing, statement jewellery. Not only that but to add insult to injury I was like a midget in land of the giants - how have all these girls grown so tall with the long legs etc???


 
Yes that sounds appalling alright.  

Ehhhh......just out of curiosity of course, what pub in Ranelagh was it and what time of the week were you there?


----------



## liaconn (22 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> Couldnt agree more. Was in a pub in Ranelagh recently and was totally amazed at how groomed the girls in their early 20s were (very generic looks though). Literally hordes of similarly styled young women, fake tan, poker straight dyed blonde hair, sky high heels, manicured nails, plucked eyebrows, designer handbags, clouds of expensive perfume, 'label' clothing, statement jewellery. Not only that but to add insult to injury I was like a midget in land of the giants - how have all these girls grown so tall with the long legs etc???,


 
I think they are clones and are taking over our pubs and clubs and restaurants and maybe even the world and the rest of us are ALL GOING TO DIE.


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2011)

Staples said:


> Yes that sounds appalling alright.
> 
> Ehhhh......just out of curiosity of course, what pub in Ranelagh was it and what time of the week were you there?


  Lol


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jul 2011)

Staples said:


> Yes that sounds appalling alright.
> 
> Ehhhh......just out of curiosity of course, what pub in Ranelagh was it and what time of the week were you there?


 
lol - was wondering who would be first to ask that 
It was McSorleys, a saturday night - go enjoy!!


----------



## truthseeker (22 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> I think they are clones and are taking over our pubs and clubs and restaurants and maybe even the world and the rest of us are ALL GOING TO DIE.


 
Its all getting a bit Stepford wife-like!!


----------



## Purple (22 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> lol - was wondering who would be first to ask that
> It was McSorleys, a saturday night - go enjoy!!



Ah yes, where else could it have been?!


----------



## Complainer (23 Jul 2011)

Teatime said:


> It rubs the lotion on its skin or else it gets the hose again.



He's back living in the suburbs now;

http://vimeo.com/16523732

(Not safe for work)


----------



## becky (23 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> My sister in law - who is more than 10 years younger than me - cant believe that I would consider getting dollied up to go out WITHOUT fake tan. When she points it out Im like 'meh - not interested', she just doesnt get it, in her mind its as bad as forgetting to do your hair to go out. It must be a generational thing, none of my own friends are really bothered by fake tan one way or the other, but the younger ladies seem to think its absolutely necessary.
> 
> I did fake tan myself recently for a wedding, very light, I was quite pleased with the result but then I forgot about it and went for a swim the morning of the wedding, result - chlorine bleached that tan right off!!
> 
> Im happy enough with the milk bottle look, if Nicole Kidman can get away with it........



I love the porcelain look myself like  Scarlett Jonasson and Rachel McAdams (with brown hair) but I have pink undertones that I'm not keen on.  I use a light coating of wash off tan.  MAC and Make Up For Ever do a face and body make up which is sheer but evens out the skin tone.  I prefer these but they are hard to get in the west and a bit spendy, €30 compared to less than a tenner for the wash offs.

I agree about younger people, not tanning up is a mortal sin in their eyes. Some grow out of it, my friend who really should have known better use to spray tan once a week.  She doesn't anymore, either it's the recession or she saw her orange self in too many pics.


----------



## thedaras (23 Jul 2011)

On the other-hand,I suppose we are lucky that if we have an imperfection, there is now a way to improve it, one that's usually in our eyes only.And seems big to us.

I think its great that we dont have to have purple legs (sorry Purple  ),that we can cover our spots,that we can straighten our hair or curl it.
Its all about having the choice and we are lucky that we have the choice.
Unlike most men,sure God love them ,what can they do except change their shirts/shave or not shave,hair on head or no hair..
Yessss,its great to be a woman!
I for one,love getting dressed up,putting on make up,doing my hair,wearing the car to bar hi heels ,etc..love it..
Agree completly with the posters who are talking about he tangoed look,its horrific.
If you have ever watched a programme called,"snog ,Marry, Avoid" you see most of them look like that,and almost every time the the tangoed ones get the "Avoid" vote.
But sure each to their own,if it makes them feel better well good luck to them,its also the culture they are living in,and whats "in" among their peers.
I see lots of young girls and I have to say with their fab hair,figures,tans(false) etc they look stunning..they dont need all those extras they are fab anyway..but try telling them that!
Now I draw the line at those eyelash extensions where they look the daisy the cow!


----------



## becky (24 Jul 2011)

Myself and my friend were out walking the other night at about 9pm.  There were 2 girls all dressed up and one had on platform shoes and a very short skirt which showed her 6 foot long legs at their best.

I went "God bless her legs and fair play to her for showing them off".  Two seconds later I went "Sure she's right to show them off now cos one day she'll have cellulite like the rest of us".


----------



## SoylentGreen (24 Jul 2011)

truthseeker said:


> It was McSorleys, a saturday night - go enjoy!!


 
Do they still put those awful air freshener things in the mens toilets that you can smell as soon as you walk in to the pub?


----------



## liaconn (25 Jul 2011)

thedaras said:


> On the other-hand,I suppose we are lucky that if we have an imperfection, there is now a way to improve it, one that's usually in our eyes only.And seems big to us.
> 
> I think its great that we dont have to have purple legs (sorry Purple  ),that we can cover our spots,that we can straighten our hair or curl it.
> Its all about having the choice and we are lucky that we have the choice.
> ...


 
I agree it's nice to dress up and try to look your best. But nowadays that seems to mean looking the same as every other girl in the pub or club. 'When I were a youngster', people had their own look and style and genuinely good looking girls or girls with a great dress sense really stood out from the crowd. I remember there were certain girls at work and you would look every day to see what they were wearing because they had such a great individual sense of style. That doesn't seem to happen anymore. Everyone seems to look very similar and dress pretty similar.


----------



## thedaras (25 Jul 2011)

liaconn said:


> I agree it's nice to dress up and try to look your best. But nowadays that seems to mean looking the same as every other girl in the pub or club. 'When I were a youngster', people had their own look and style and genuinely good looking girls or girls with a great dress sense really stood out from the crowd. I remember there were certain girls at work and you would look every day to see what they were wearing because they had such a great individual sense of style. That doesn't seem to happen anymore. Everyone seems to look very similar and dress pretty similar.


I see where you are coming from..
Though I do remeber in my own younger days,that we wanted to have the latest fashion as well,so in that respect not much has changed.When I look back at the photos we all had BIG hair,permed to within an inch of our life.
Nowadays there are still some who look different such as those who choose to wear vintage,those who are the "surfer" type,Emos etc.

Would it be fair to say that youth have their "Uniform"? No matter what year you were born,it seems that there is a fashion of the time that most teens want to wear.
Look at the 60s ,the 70s the 80s etc,they all had their fashion of the day.


----------



## liaconn (25 Jul 2011)

thedaras said:


> I see where you are coming from..
> Though I do remeber in my own younger days,that we wanted to have the latest fashion as well,so in that respect not much has changed.When I look back at the photos we all had BIG hair,permed to within an inch of our life.
> Nowadays there are still some who look different such as those who choose to wear vintage,those who are the "surfer" type,Emos etc.
> 
> ...


 
True.

I suppose because people didn't have much money in those days they had to customise their clothes more, and make do with whatever hair colour/skin tone they had. Obviously, for most people that probably meant looking a bit dull and ordinary. But for good looking people or those with a bit of natural flair, it meant a really individual head turning look.
I just think a lot of young people nowadays have no imagination and just want the long straight dyed blonde hair, skinny jeans, heavy made up look that just makes them very forgettable.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Jul 2011)

I was in Dundrum Shopping Centre today and noticing the 'uniform of youth' as well. Lot of young people in the same style. Lot of very young guys (young teenagers) with poofy hair - some very impressive hairstyles!!!

I think we all did follow the fashion of the day but it feels a bit like today has a more 'avergae' fashion look. When I was a teenager/early 20s there were more different 'looks' to choose from. I didnt see one young punk, goth, emo, rocker or townie in Dundrum today - just a lot of slightly posh looking similarly styled people.

@SoylentGreen - I dont know - I was only in the ladies loos


----------



## thedaras (25 Jul 2011)

@truthseeker, what is a "townie"?

Remember you are unique..just like everyone else

I think if you go into certain areas you will see the different types,like Temple bar for example you will see a lot of Vintage dressed types,  and rockers .punks etc,so perhaps Dundrum is just not their thing?

A punk/emo/goth probably wont have much interest in the shops in Dundrum,but if you go upstairs in the Stephens green centre or to the Georges St arcade in Dublin you will see them.


----------



## Mongola (1 Sep 2011)

A gallery of pictures of when fake tan goes wrong & the one that ney001 posted is amongst those! How can fak etan go sooo wrong? and how comes nobody around them tell them????? Or let them leave their house like that!


----------



## DB74 (1 Sep 2011)

The guy in the first picture looks a bit like Shay Given!


----------

